# big ohio snow



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

a few pix from the big one


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

my boss did this after being in the truck for no more then 10 min :realmad: and now i get to fix it he hit a tree branch


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

more......................................


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

but i did this so i cant give him to moch s/// fo it but is all ready had a bend in it


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

one more of the a frame


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

a few on the snow that door was fun to dig out


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

more.............................


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

..........................................................


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice pics we all had fun on this one


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

after all that i am ready to mow some grass


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Good stuff, hopefully we'll have another one around here Sat. night!!


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

last one ..........................


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES THANKS JIM FOR POSTING SOME CHEVYS PUSHING THE DEEP STUFF*wesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure how much you got down there Jim, but we ended up with 24" snowfall. I had a real hard time with the plow wanting to ride up over the snow. Kinda started to piss me off towards the end of the storm. Looks good though!!! That a-frame looks like it hurt a little


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542468 said:


> Not sure how much you got down there Jim, but we ended up with 24" snowfall. I had a real hard time with the plow wanting to ride up over the snow. Kinda started to piss me off towards the end of the storm. Looks good though!!! That a-frame looks like it hurt a little


tom , you did not get 24". we got 16", quit trying to exaggerate. maybe 24" drifts...


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542468 said:


> Not sure how much you got down there Jim, but we ended up with 24" snowfall. I had a real hard time with the plow wanting to ride up over the snow. Kinda started to piss me off towards the end of the storm. Looks good though!!! That a-frame looks like it hurt a little





Burkartsplow;542537 said:


> tom , you did not get 24". we got 16", quit trying to exaggerate. maybe 24" drifts...


Dont forget you know how we all measure thing (insert your comment here) :bluebounc


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I got 29.5" here in the Northeast corner. and that was documented on the news.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I know we got 24". The dumpsters at my plaza had 18 inches on them by 2 o'clock saturday and that was no drifting. And Steve is only 20 miles away from me, so


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

"Mines bigger than yours"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

aaron likes to wine i saw better then 20 inchs


----------

